# Alloy Wheel widths?



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Man, it was definitely a chore finding wheel width specs as most sites only specify diameter.


2011 Chevrolet Cruze Options & Specifications Page


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you! Great find.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

No problem. I'll post the specs in this thread for future reference.


Wheels – 16" x 6.5" 5-spoke machined-face alloy
Wheels – 16" x 6.5" steel with painted silver wheel cover
Tires – P215/60R16 all-season

Wheels – 17" x 7" , ECO-specific forged light-weight polished alloy (17.8 lbs ea.)
Tires - P215/55R17 all-season low-rolling-resistance

Wheels – 17" x 7" 5-spoke machined-face alloy, flangeless
Tires – P225/50R17 all-season

Wheels – 18" x 7" double 5-spoke flangeless silver-painted alloy
Tires - P225/45R18 all-season


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone have the offset of the wheels available? I'm allowed +/- 0.25" from OE applications. Thanks.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

ECOs are +42mm.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks. So there is only one aftermarket wheel listed through Tirerack that is usable on the Eco for autocross in stock class. The Focal F10, but it weighs 2 pounds more per wheel than the stock rim. Ugh.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You will soon loathe the 5x105 pcd that Chevy has bestowed on the Cruze...


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

evo77 said:


> You will soon loathe the 5x105 pcd that Chevy has bestowed on the Cruze...


Agreed! Chevy should've definitely gone with 5-100 or 5-114.3, not quite sure what they were thinking :blink:


----------

